# Question for writers



## greypilgrim (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm thinking up a story just wondering what you think: It's about this guy who commands a nuclear sub, one of those kind that go out for like three months straight and not even the president knows where they are. Alright, now here's what happens...they launch a nuke (a really big, nasty nuke) on some unsuspecting country...lets say they hit Australia, with two big bad nuclear bombs ( 1 Trident missle can make South America inhospitable for 150 years...and this sub holds 8 Tridents...that is how powerful this sub's arsenal is) to show the world that they are NOT MESSING AROUND. 

Alright, what about the crew? Well most of them are in on it, and the rest get killed or locked away, or dealt with somehow...

Motives: There could be a hundred different reasons why they do this...possibly because they will go down in history, it can be a world-changing event, they could be doing it for money, for politicical reasons, to start a war, or maybe make other demands on different countries. Or, the old "Dr. Evil"-like-sinister psycho who wants to destroy the world.

Alright...the sub could stay out longer than three months, based on power and other factors, ypes of subs from going on indefintite patrols is lack of food. What happens when the food runs out? Well, since these subs are impossible to detect when they don't want to be detected, this sub can just sneak up on an island and drop guys off, they go in and buy food.

What happens? Well...the "super-sub" class subs from Russia, America, and Great Britian go out looking for them, of course, they have the hardest time finding it. Our "rouge sub" can go through the Mediterranean, or around the Southern tip of Africa, or underneath the north pole if it wants. They don't find it. 

What else? I don't know yet.

so what do you think?


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 27, 2005)

I think it's a nice idea. Perhaps if money would be a motive, some South American druglord could be paying the crew a cool million each (I would say Saudis, but that's a bit too hot a topic  ). That could also sort out the resupply; he could have organised fishing boats to meet the vessel in the southeast Pacific for food resupply. Of course, there would be backstabbing and everything...interesting story if you could pull it off.


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Feb 27, 2005)

keep up the good work


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 28, 2005)

Fishing vessels for resupply good idea.

I also like the idea of a druglord doing this. Maybe he hires the sub and it's crew for alot more than a million apiece...how about 50 million apiece! 

The druglord might just want his country, land, or his main area of operations kept guarded from imperialistic american dogs. Then, because as would usually happen with most bad ideas made up by criminals, something would go horribly wrong.

I think an attack on American soil with these weapons would be better than Australia or Israel or something. If they did attack Israel though, they would likely to have been hired by Israels worst enemy(s).


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 3, 2005)

Sounds coolio.


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 4, 2005)

greypilgrim said:


> I also like the idea of a druglord doing this. Maybe he hires the sub and it's crew for alot more than a million apiece...how about 50 million apiece!
> 
> The druglord might just want his country, land, or his main area of operations kept guarded from imperialistic american dogs. Then, because as would usually happen with most bad ideas made up by criminals, something would go horribly wrong.


Druglords with 50 million dollars for two hundred odd crew? Crikey. Perhaps his son was killed in a botched US Coastguard interdiction operation.


----------

